# Record DX4000



## Shultzy (19 Dec 2007)

As an avid TurboCad user I've finally succumbed to downloading Sketchup, and I have been pleasantly surprised. Although some of the operations are cumbersome I like being able to work in rendered mode to create the objects. I've created the DX4000 as a test and it seems to have come out ok. 

Where should I put this so that anybody can download it


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2007)

Is that a mobile base you're designing for the bottom? I have that on my todo list for my RSDE2.


----------



## Shultzy (19 Dec 2007)

Yes wizer, I've come to the conclusion that all of my power tools will have to be on mobile bases to fit in the available space. This one is only a piece of 18mm MDF on four castors. I've used sketchup to design the interior of the workshop as there are a lot of items that can be downloaded and adjusted to size to get an idea of the space available to work in.


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2007)

I was thinking about putting some sort of hose holder on mine. Kindof a long post to hold the hose up high while i'm making rip cuts on sheet material. Just finkin


----------



## Shultzy (19 Dec 2007)

That's a good idea but mine would have to be just for storage as the outlets on my bandsaw and combi are at low level. Not sure yet if I have space for any extraction piping.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Dec 2007)

That's pretty good Shultzy. You could upload the model to the 3D Warehouse right from the Google Toolbar in SketchUp. then post the link. I want to look at the Skippy.


----------



## Shultzy (20 Dec 2007)

Thanks Dave, coming from you that's a compliment indeed 

Is this the link that's needed?

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... 0ac6d04318

What's the Skippy?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Dec 2007)

The "Skippy" is the SKP file which is what you uploaded to the 3DWH.

I've downloaand will take a closer look when I have a few moments. If you don't mind a bit of constructive criticsm, change your display setting to Monochrome. Note the blue faces. Those are the back faces. Select them and reverse them.


----------



## Shultzy (20 Dec 2007)

Dave, I hadn't realised there was a difference in the faces. Any criticism is welcomed in any shape or form, its the only way to learn. There are a number of items I could have done better, they are mainly to do with the merging of surfaces.

For instance the black lines where the round-overs and the central curves meet the vertical surface shouldn't be there. The same applies to the 4" extraction outlet. The first yellow top doesn't match, or isn't central, on the green tub; nor is the very top. I had problems when trying to pick up the central point on the bottom of a piece and then placing on to the top of another.

Apart from those I'm quite pleased at my first attempt, although I am skilled at TurboCad. I've also started to draw out more of my power tools, band and mitre saws.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Dec 2007)

Schultzy, I'm at work right now and haven't time to babble much about your model. Lucky you.  In any case, I did clean it up a wee bit during my lunch break. I think I could do more and make the file size smaller. Here's a link to the version I uploaded. http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... ccf27322dd

More later.


----------



## RobertMP (20 Dec 2007)

That is quite impressive for a new user 

I'm 'skilled' at AutoCad but I had a real struggle getting my head round sketchups workflow. Worth the effort though as it is definitely the tool for this type of design work.


----------



## Shultzy (20 Dec 2007)

Thanks Dave, When you have time can you let me know how you made the alterations.

Robert, yes workflow is a problem when starting a new drawing package. The alignment of objects I find difficult as the centre position is not always visible. No doubt practice make perfect. I'm drawing my sliding mitre saw to get a bit more skilled.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 Dec 2007)

OK, I've tried twice this evening to write what were turning into long dissertations. The first time I hit some key and it all disappeared. The second time something caused IE to crash and I lost it all again.

I'll try again tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## RobertMP (21 Dec 2007)

Dave R":lu1771yl said:


> OK, I've tried twice this evening to write what were turning into long dissertations. The first time I hit some key and it all disappeared. The second time something caused IE to crash and I lost it all again.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow. Sorry.



Don't you just hate it when that happens :lol:

If I type a long post I crtl-a then ctrl-c as I make progress so I can paste it back after losing it!


----------



## Shultzy (21 Dec 2007)

Thanks for trying Dave, I never use the "post a reply" to compose for the forum as I've been caught out like you, I use a "notepad" look-a-like or a "always-on-top" program like PrestoNotes and then cut and paste.


----------

